# Waterfowl warm up 2013



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey guys, gals & kids check this out! This will be our 3rd annual Waterfowl Warm Up Shoot. Remember youth, women & mens shooting divisions. We have some real nice prizes again this year for top shooters in each division & a bunch of door & raffle prizes. We can still use more prizes if any of you out there pro staff & can hook us up with a donation (especially calls). We also welcome pro staffers to come up & set up a table & spread their word. Just let me know if you are coming. Also feel free to help us advertise the shoot, spread it where ever you see fit. If anyone wants me to email them copies of the flyer send me a pm with your email address. 

If you know you will be coming post up so we can get a count for food & door prizes.

Hope to see you all there!


----------



## Dwall (Jul 1, 2012)

*Coming*

I have 3 or 4 coming with me. Man this was fun last year so if your trying to decide if its worth it defiantly come you won't be disappointed!


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks to Dwall for posting up on coming. The shoot is just 2 weeks out if others out there know you are going to make it please post up so we can get a count for lunch. This year we will have 1st,2nd & 3rd place prizes in each division along with a ton of door & drawing prizes. WELL OVER $4000 IN PRIZES!!!
One other thing I want to toss out there is we are looking for help with drink donations for lunch. If anyone out there is or has a contact please pm me.


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

Any idea on about how late this will go? I have some commitments that evening which will take a couple few hours of travel. Don't want to miss out on any prizes!


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

avidhntr3 said:


> Any idea on about how late this will go? I have some commitments that evening which will take a couple few hours of travel. Don't want to miss out on any prizes!


the past two years shoot ran into mid afternoon. like 2 or 3 it kida depends on how many shooters we have. we will do our best to move as quickly as we can. we say must be present to win so we don't have to hold on to a ton of prizes to be picked up latter. if there was some one there to hold on to your prizes for you & get them to you latter we have done that in the past. hope you can make it we have a ton of stuff.


----------



## avidhntr3 (Sep 26, 2007)

Me and my cousin will be there.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

One last reminder of the shoot this weekend. Hope to see a bunch of you there. Please guys if you are coming let me know. We would much rather spend our extra cash on more prizes than to have to much food if we don't need too.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks to all who came to the shoot! And hope all went away happy:mrgreen:


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

What a great day!!! Thanks to all that had a hand in putting this event on!


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

TTT...
Any results?


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

Josh Noble said:


> TTT...
> Any results?


Josh you were the only one to run all 50 targets! Amazing shooting! Since you left early we gave the 1st place prize to the runner up:sad: The top 3 shooters in each division were as fallows.
*Men:*
Josh Noble = 50 (left early so 1st prize was given to Kraig)
Kraig Chugg = 47
Jr Nostrom = 43
Robert Blanchard = 42
*Women:*
Heidi Reeder = 35
Paige Hansen = 18
Dedee Blanchard = 15
*Youth 14-18:*
Ian Stodart = 46 (won 1st in shoot off)
Riley Blanchard = 46
Jermey Carlson = 39
*Youth 13 & Under:*
Waylon Thompson = 41
Cody Eggett = 36
Parker Murray = 27

Thanks again to all who helped out & donated! Next year we would love to get more vendors/booths at the shoot. If any one knows of guys/companies that may have interest in this event get in touch with me.


----------



## Josh Noble (Jul 29, 2008)

BigMac said:


> Josh you were the only one to run all 50 targets! Amazing shooting! Since you left early we gave the 1st place prize to the runner up:sad: The top 3 shooters in each division were as fallows.
> *Men:*
> Josh Noble = 50 (left early so 1st prize was given to Kraig)
> Kraig Chugg = 47
> ...


SAAAWWWEEEETTT!!! Thanks for the results Mac!


----------

